# Caliber for coyote hunting?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Going first time this weekend, have some calls/decoys/etc....I've killed them before and planned on using my 243 or 300 since I don't hunt out of state anymore, figured this would be a good chance to break out the fun guns...

What calibers do rest of you use?

thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

all depends on the terrain....big fields with long shots, 22-250....woods something like 7.62x39 ....22mag,maybe even OO buck....my woods are kinda open from ground growth....so shots wouldn't be too bad but not too long either....could even play with the 44mag carbine or 357 lever..... practicing for the future deer hunting.....I really need to get out and do this, before they loose there winter coat


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

A lot of the western coyote pro callers use the .243 for the balance of range, power and trajectory. .22-250 is very popular too. I use .223 as every coyote I have called in my short career came through woods or brush and were 50 yard shots.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

your fun guns may not be "fur friendly", but if you're not after fur, dead is dead. good luck.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

myself, just for the cabin wall, for memories....so holes just adds to the story of the kill....and I have plenty of unused wall space to fill


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

The few I've killed by accident, while deer hunting, their fur was dirty-maingy-smelly...not the nice coat I was expecting.

I just wanna kill some of these fawn eatin SOB's!!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If you don't plan on selling the pelt, does caliber really matter? I think like Ironman, holes make great hunting stories.

Mr. A


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The .300 is way overkill & I'd worry about a pass through ricochet. The .243 is an excellent round, thus why many western callers use it. With the right bullet, it's no less fur friendly than any of the .22 centerfires and will exhibit less wind drift on the long shots. My BIL uses a .243 exclusively & rarely tears up the pelt. But, like Ironman said, if you're not worried about the fur, dead is dead.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

This one took a 300WSM like a champ at 250 yards. They're a bit much....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> View attachment 91732
> This one took a 300WSM like a champ at 250 yards. They're a bit much....


Wow! Yeah, that's one "champion" dead 'yote! A bit much? I don't think I'd even try to skin that thing out. Just chuck it in the weeds and let it rot. But like somebody else posted, dead is dead!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> View attachment 91732
> This one took a 300WSM like a champ at 250 yards. They're a bit much....


Looks like it died laughing about the situation! I would just cut the tail off it and stick it over the mantel. Then tell everyone what you shot it with, they won't even question where the rest of it is! LOL

Nice kill though!

Mr. A


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

The back story is I've had that rifle for 10 years and never shot it. Won it at a PF or NWTF banquet and had no use for it. I finally got around to buying a scope and ammo for it this winter to see what it'd do. The pic shows what it'll do lol. I'll stick with my 22-250 and 243 for fur hunting!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't think a land mine would have torn that yote up an worse !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sciotodarby said:


> View attachment 91732
> This one took a 300WSM like a champ at 250 yards. They're a bit much....


i dont see anything wrong with this photo, i hunt deer in pa with the big old .300 win mag and i only ever needed one shot, im sure, one shot on a yote with the magnum will make me happy too (dont care for stinky fawn killers). as for the pass thru or riochet, shouldnt we all be aware of this before pulling the trigger wether its a bb gun or .50 cal?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's part of the reason I brought up the ricochet, it's sometimes easy to forget in the heat of the moment. Choosing an appropriate caliber and bullet for the intended game eliminates some of the concern. I shoot a 30-06 for yotes, but with a 110 grain, thin walled ballistic tip hand load, pass throughs aren't a concern : ) !!!


----------

